# A few scabs found



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello, 

Not sure if I am posting this in the correct page, but I noticed that Barney had a scab on his neck. 

I have just noticed tonight that there is a second one on top of his head.

They are round, one about the size of a 2p coin and they are like grazes.

I think they have come as he is always scratching his neck/head.

Should I get them checked out or should I keep an eye on them?

He is 7 months old and is due a cut on Saturday.

Many thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Is he scratching. Has he been playing with other dogs. 


I'd say keep an eye on them over the next couple of days. If you fine more or if they get bigger take him to the vets. 

He may have just caught himself on a bush, or been playing a little too rugh.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I would get it checked... round and itchy... I'd want to rule out ringworm. (Don't panic, it is not a worm!!)
I caught ringworm off a stray cat I befriended when I was 7 - and I clearly remember that I had a perfect circle on my knee.


----------



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

It is a bit raised, I don't think it looks angry and he is letting us touch it.

I have booked an appointment at the vets for Friday, hopefully it's nothing and easily treated. 

If it is ringworm, how is it treated? 

He hasn't been around other dogs at all recently, only what we have passed out on a walk. 

Also we don't let him off his lead yet so not sure if he has caught it on something when out? 

He is still as crazy as ever, so it isn't effecting him but it doesn't stop you from worrying


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ringworm is actually a fungal infection... I don't actually remember what I was treated with I think there was an ointment that was painted on.... 40 plus years later I've never had it again...
I must have been a lovely child!!

Hope that Barney's patches are nothing too sinister and that they soon heal up.


----------

